# Early Pre-Spawn around the corner?



## RiparianRanger

Spring can often be maddening for the smallmouth angler. The warming trend that awakens our quarry from its winter slumber often comes in fits and starts - a handful of 60 degree sunny days followed by a cold front that shuts down the bite. To add insult to injury those warm days with so much promise for bronze action seem to occur during the work week with weekends characterized by cold overcast weather. 

Research reveals the first few days where water temps are in the mid- to upper-40s marks the early pre-spawn. The ten day forecast suggests late next week will bring a warming trend, breaking out from the current 45/25 high/low pattern, with air temps reaching 60 degrees *with sun*. 

Curious if anyone has been out lately and taken a stream or river temperature reading, and can comment on projected water temps next week if the forecast holds.


----------



## Deazl666

I braved the high water four days ago, and, although I neglected to take my thermometer, I can tell you that we’re not there yet, as I could feel the cold through my neoprenes. My guess is very low forties/high thirties. Be ready for that jump though cause it’s coming...


----------



## wallen34

I would guess around low 40s. I gave it a go today for about an hour and a half, caught 2 and missed one. The bite was pretty light, it’s going to heat up here soon.


----------



## RiparianRanger

wallen34 said:


> I would guess around low 40s. I gave it a go today for about an hour and a half, caught 2 and missed one. The bite was pretty light, it’s going to heat up here soon.


Pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## bruce

Go find out for your self. Get up and go. It is cold and windy out side I get it. Get your new lic


RiparianRanger said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen


ance and go try your luck


----------



## Baloogala

RiparianRanger said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen


Rip, I'm going somewhere tomorrow...whether to christen the kayak on a lake, to catch some trout, or check the temp. I'll likely check the temp because I have so much new tackle that I almost can't wait.


----------



## wallen34

RiparianRanger said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## Skippy

No wedding ring. No wonder he's out fishing in the cold.


----------



## Baloogala

RiparianRanger said:


> Spring can often be maddening for the smallmouth angler. The warming trend that awakens our quarry from its winter slumber often comes in fits and starts - a handful of 60 degree sunny days followed by a cold front that shuts down the bite. To add insult to injury those warm days with so much promise for bronze action seem to occur during the work week with weekends characterized by cold overcast weather.
> 
> Research reveals the first few days where water temps are in the mid- to upper-40s marks the early pre-spawn. The ten day forecast suggests late next week will bring a warming trend, breaking out from the current 45/25 high/low pattern, with air temps reaching 60 degrees *with sun*.
> 
> Curious if anyone has been out lately and taken a stream or river temperature reading, and can comment on projected water temps next week if the forecast holds.


Alright...I have a temperature, but all it did was to convince me that my thermometer cannot be very accurate. It was going just under 10 degrees celsius, which translates to just under 50 fahrenheit...that seems to be too warm. Now, I was in pretty shallow water every temp I took, but still...I don't know.

I will say that I did not hit BWC--probably will tomorrow--went to the Scioto based on a gauge reading and either I'm illiterate or something was wrong, because it was WAAAAAAAY up. I took a temp and left and went to a pond I know.

Landed this guy (and had three other short strikes), with my size 13 for comparison:









Measured at just a tic over 17 inches. Got him (I suspect) on a slush 2.75 Joshy, slow rolled along the bottom with the standard 1/8 ounce jig head. It was along a break line (where there are normally some weeds in the summer), with the wind blowing in my face--I was trying to imitate shad/baitfish coming with the wind to the shallow side. The water temp was dead on 10 celsius here (this I may believe, but not sure). Water was stained, probably a foot or less visibility--we normally have success here with killer clown or glo perch.

Feels good to be on the board for the year.


----------



## RiparianRanger

^given the prior three-day trend of highs in the 30s, it's difficult to believe water temperature would be substantially higher than today's ambient air temperature (45F). Still, water temps on shallow streams can rise rapidly as riffles trap atmospheric air and aerate the water. A good, sunny spot near some rocks and downstream of a long riffle/run can warm up surprisingly quick. Area impoundments of the upland variety on the other hand, that's a different story.


----------



## Baloogala

Agreed. That's why I assume something is wrong with the temp I took.


----------



## Deazl666

Baloogala said:


> Agreed. That's why I assume something is wrong with the temp I took.


Fyi: My flow was still frigid today, way below 50. Casted for an hour and took off. I’m calling it a practice session.


----------



## Baloogala

Yeah...when I read the thermometer and then did the math I said "the hell...?" I'm going back to BWC tomorrow, I think, and will try again. I think it's probably because of where or how I took it. Like I said, I agree...there's simply no way it was accurate.

One thing I forgot to mention on the largemouth today was that the fish took the Joshy so subtly that I thought I had a weed. I lifted the rod tip a little sharply just to free it and that was when I realized it was a fish. He was clearly pretty lethargic even in the fight.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Baloogala said:


> Yeah...when I read the thermometer and then did the math I said "the hell...?" I'm going back to BWC tomorrow, I think, and will try again. I think it's probably because of where or how I took it. Like I said, I agree...there's simply no way it was accurate.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention on the largemouth today was that the fish took the Joshy so subtly that I thought I had a weed. I lifted the rod tip a little sharply just to free it and that was when I realized it was a fish. He was clearly pretty lethargic even in the fight.


Going to be anywhere near a suspected winter hole? Might try and join you in the afternoon


----------



## Baloogala

RiparianRanger said:


> Going to be anywhere near a suspected winter hole? Might try and join you in the afternoon


Not 100% sure. Since I'm so far south on the Nut I've long suspected that they all just get to the Scioto. I'll know a bit more in a couple hours if I go anywhere. If I go, there is one spot that I think they may hang out.


----------



## reyangelo

Mike, before the cold front came in I was able to hit one flow last week and it read ~45F. I hit the same flow Friday night and it was reading barely ~42F. Surface air was ~20F which I had to clean ice off my eyelids every 3rd or 4th cast. Plus by the time i left, I could not fold my foldable net - the netting material froze solid. Was still able to catch one nice fish, missed two.


----------



## Dovans

Sandusky River up in Fremont went from 45 to 39.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

I’d say the small flows are pretty much at the tipping point for prespawn. Should be good fishing this week. I caught a couple smallmouth this past week and a nice 17.5”er with a full belly today. Big Joshys and crawfish imitating jigs are working. Get out there! they are heating up even in this chilly weather.


----------



## RiparianRanger

With all the sunshine it sure looks warmer outside than it is today (39). If the forecast holds I plan to wet a line Sunday which is estimated to be sunny and 53 degrees, marking the third day of a warming trend. Just curious if anyone has been out this week and taken a water temperature reading and can assist with the current baseline temperature from which streams will be warming up.


----------



## Deazl666

RiparianRanger said:


> With all the sunshine it sure looks warmer outside than it is today (39). If the forecast holds I plan to wet a line Sunday which is estimated to be sunny and 53 degrees, marking the third day of a warming trend. Just curious if anyone has been out this week and taken a water temperature reading and can assist with the current baseline temperature from which streams will be warming up.


Forecast tomorrow looks terrible; I’m really hating this year’s late-winter smallie phase.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Deazl666 said:


> Forecast tomorrow looks terrible; I’m really hating this year’s late-winter smallie phase.


Yea, especially compared to last year. Looked at some historical weather data and saw it hit 70 a few days this time a year ago


----------



## reyangelo

RiparianRanger said:


> With all the sunshine it sure looks warmer outside than it is today (39). If the forecast holds I plan to wet a line Sunday which is estimated to be sunny and 53 degrees, marking the third day of a warming trend. Just curious if anyone has been out this week and taken a water temperature reading and can assist with the current baseline temperature from which streams will be warming up.


I was out last night on a local flow and water temperature was ~41F. I only "practiced" for an hour before heading home.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Sunday should be a good day. I will definitely be out. Might take the kayak. I don’t like to get hung up on water temps.” And have never even measured it once. The fish are just as ready to start biting as we are ready to catch them so any positive weather trend will possibly trigger a good bite if you can find the right place to fish.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Thanks for the info, gents. I’ll plan to don the waders Sunday from 1-3


----------



## Baloogala

I'm getting out at some point this weekend, probably Sunday as well.


----------



## Ir0nMan

Just caught my first fish today and it was my first saugeye. 17 inches.


----------



## n-strut

If today is any indication they should be one fire tomorrow, only fished for a few hours. Bite was better when the sun was out. Big fish ate a Ned rigged tube and got a few on Keitech swims.


----------



## RiparianRanger

n-strut said:


> If today is any indication they should be one fire tomorrow, only fished for a few hours. Bite was better when the sun was out. Big fish ate a Ned rigged tube and got a few on Keitech swims. ]


Beautiful fish. Where were you finding them - deep slack water holes or have they ventured out beyond winter hibernacula?


----------



## n-strut

Yes, I would say they are on the move, deeper areas with some flow. Fish were pretty active, buddy missed one on a jerk, and he burned it in to throw it back and one followed it all the way back to him. Caught 5 total, only fished for a little while. Wish I could get out tomorrow.


----------



## bassin mickey

Great Catch/Release--Let's go 2018--I am in Florida for one more month--going to miss those cold water crappie/bass. Tight Lines !!


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

wallen34 said:


> View attachment 257231
> 
> View attachment 257232


Photoshopped


----------



## RiparianRanger

n-strut said:


> Yes, I would say they are on the move, deeper areas with some flow. Fish were pretty active, buddy missed one on a jerk, and he burned it in to throw it back and one followed it all the way back to him. Caught 5 total, only fished for a little while. Wish I could get out tomorrow.


Special thanks to n-strut. Hit two holes that fit your description - waist deep modest flowing area with structure near by. Tossed a 3.25 slims bait perpendicular to the current bringing it back at a 45 degree angle. Got a solid take on the bass below in a hole where I've found them as late in the season as November but I can't yet call it a wintering hole. No follow through so hit another, more expansive pool with similar characteristics and no dice. Took a temperature reading around 2 PM to find the water was ~41 degrees. Still a couple weeks to go but it's coming soon! 

As for the fish below, it always amazes me how quickly they change color. When I hoisted it out of the water it had a beautiful striped pattern like the first one in n-strut's photos. Not a minute later it looked pale brown as shown.


----------



## n-strut

Nice job Rip! It was killing me not to fish today. Glad you had some success. I wouldn’t call the area I caught them a winter hole but more like a winter area, plenty of depth and protection from high water, some good feeding flats and some mud bottom that they like to lay in on sunny days! The big fish from yesterday had mud on his belly. A little tip on pic taking, put them on a leash for awhile and let them catch their breath, they start to get mad and usually get marked up really well, and it gives you time to get your camera ready.


----------



## Baloogala

I ran into a guy on BWC who said he caught two, strictly by dragging crankbaits across the rocks--two keepers, that is. He said he missed on a couple more and when he tried to use minnows, they died as soon as they hit the water.

Funny thing is, my thermometer still said 10 degrees celsius (50 F), but I figured out why...it's cracked, so it's no good. I will say this, the water temp on my hands had to be low 40s.

I got out in the new kayak and did fish a little, no luck apart from losing one lure. Saw nothing, but found a couple of darn good smallmouth holes that are likely only accessible in the yak--nearly picture perfect of what we describe. I was concentrating too hard on not falling out to really work hard (plus, I didn't have an anchor and the worst part is that I forgot something to drink).


----------



## RiparianRanger

n-strut said:


> Nice job Rip! It was killing me not to fish today. Glad you had some success. I wouldn’t call the area I caught them a winter hole but more like a winter area, plenty of depth and protection from high water, some good feeding flats and some mud bottom that they like to lay in on sunny days! The big fish from yesterday had mud on his belly. A little tip on pic taking, put them on a leash for awhile and let them catch their breath, they start to get mad and usually get marked up really well, and it gives you time to get your camera ready.


Thanks for the picture pointers. 

Had plans to throw Joshy craws but was surprised how stained the water was (haven’t had much precipitation lately and water levels were not elevated). Probably 12-18” visibility. Opted for chartreuse color with a little thump in the paddle tail so hence the larger 3.25 size. Considering the water temperature a slow roll swim probably wasn’t the best but figured something flashy would give them a chance to locate it.


----------



## n-strut

That 3.25 is one of my favorites.


----------



## Cats1967

I hit a stretch of BWC today and either there were no fish or I suck. I threw ned rigged zman tubes but only fished about hour and a half. This is a very narrow section of the creek with fast current and pockets of slack water. Probably wasn't the best area to try this time of year. On a good note I was able to try out my new Frogg Togg Anura waders with two layers on I was able to stay in the water with no problems.


----------



## edlovereze

Cats1967 said:


> I hit a stretch of BWC today and either there were no fish or I suck. I threw ned rigged zman tubes but only fished about hour and a half. This is a very narrow section of the creek with fast current and pockets of slack water. Probably wasn't the best area to try this time of year. On a good note I was able to try out my new Frogg Togg Anura waders with two layers on I was able to stay in the water with no problems.


Headed down to BWC today after work (15 minutes from now). Hitting a popular stretch that I actually have never fished. Hoping for some luck but if not, I will still enjoy the chance to get out. Considering the snow on the way. Good luck out there everyone!


----------



## Baloogala

I just got back from 30 minutes casting practice. No luck whatsoever.


----------



## n-strut

Found a few this afternoon, definitely on the move. Ned rigged tube and one on the fly. Nothing on swims or sticks. Fish came out of the end of a long laminar flow that dumps into a good deep hole.


----------



## Cats1967

You are off to a great start this year those are beautiful fish great job


----------



## edlovereze

Got 2 feet in the water and my work phone rang immediately. Had to leave pretty much right away. Got about ten minutes of casting practice. Really wish the weather wasn't turning back to snow!


----------



## RiparianRanger

n-strut said:


> Found a few this afternoon, definitely on the move. Ned rigged tube and one on the fly. Nothing on swims or sticks. Fish came out of the end of a long laminar flow that dumps into a good deep hole.


Very nice. I’ve fished the Ned rig on the original terd but never a Ned rig tube. Do you use the z man tubeZ?


----------



## n-strut

RiparianRanger said:


> Very nice. I’ve fished the Ned rig on the original terd but never a Ned rig tube. Do you use the z man tubeZ?


Yes,they are killer. The new heads are really nice if you can find them, the hook is a lot better.


----------



## terryna

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## crittergitter

Except that we're getting 4"s of snow tonight. Yuck!!!!


----------



## Cats1967

n-strut said:


> Yes,they are killer. The new heads are really nice if you can find them, the hook is a lot better.
> View attachment 258047


They have them at Vance’s on Alum Creek dr. Different weight and hook sizes and colors.


----------



## Baloogala

I am going to have to get some...and then hear my wife say "you have too much!"


----------



## Deazl666

I’ve been under the weather the last few days, but I managed a few minutes on (in) the water yesterday and caught my first smallie of the year. (It’s always a relief to get that one out of the way.). It was getting close to dusk so I opted for something bright that would stick close to the bottom. She hit about twenty feet from the bank once the bait started hitting bottom on the retrieve. Wish I could’ve stuck around longer to punctuate that catch with another, but I didn’t want to risk getting any sicker.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

What happened to wet wading in 45 degree water without underwear?
You're getting whimpey in your old age, Chris! Nice fish...Fire Tiger Red Eye!!


----------



## ML1187

Hey hey hey !


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

So what's the advantage of Ned rigging a tube vs. a standard tube jig? Excuse my ignorance, i don't throw tubes much at all. Been thinking I need to add it to my arsenal some more this year tho


----------



## n-strut

Not a lot of difference, maybe more side to side movement and more of a glide on the fall rigging the standard way. I just really like the zman tubez size.


----------



## Deazl666

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> So what's the advantage of Ned rigging a tube vs. a standard tube jig? Excuse my ignorance, i don't throw tubes much at all. Been thinking I need to add it to my arsenal some more this year tho


Everyone has their favorite bait, but I have caught more riverine smallies on a 2.5” green pumpkin tube than anything. The trick is to castle rig it: Shove a 1/32, 1/16th ounce (or heavier depending on the flow) up into the tube, pull the hook through the body of the tube, and then bury the tip of the hook into the soft plastic, which makes it weedless. Cast it upstream and “crayfish-hop” it back to you.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Deazl666 said:


> Everyone has their favorite bait, but I have caught more riverine smallies on a 2.5” green pumpkin tube than anything. The trick is to castle rig it: Shove a 1/32, 1/16th ounce (or heavier depending on the flow) up into the tube, pull the hook through the body of the tube, and then bury the tip of the hook into the soft plastic, which makes it weedless. Cast it upstream and “crayfish-hop” it back to you.


Need a photo of this method. I’ve begun using the wire guard hooks. Better than straight open hook but not 100% snag free.


----------



## Deazl666

RiparianRanger said:


> Need a photo of this method. I’ve begun using the wire guard hooks. Better than straight open hook but not 100% snag free.


Castle rigging...































Edit to add: Trim the skirt back if you’re getting short strikes.


----------



## ski

Not sure but they say the Zman material is more buoyant which allows it to stand up better on the bottom and also gives it a more horizontal fall.


----------



## Deazl666

ski said:


> Not sure but they say the Zman material is more buoyant which allows it to stand up better on the bottom and also gives it a more horizontal fall.


That’s true. Ideally the TRD should stand up straight on the river bottom. It’s supposed to look like a little baitfish feeding directly off the bottom. Or a crawdad (with no claws) upright in a defensive position.


----------



## Bustin'bass

Another way to rig a tube weedless is called the " Stupid tube ".


----------



## RiparianRanger

Hearing/seeing a lot of reports of water temperatures still hovering in the low 40s indicative of a winter pattern. Looking at the ten day forecast overnight lows finally appear to be mostly above freezing. Encouragingly the mid week forecast is for lows in the upper 40s. Might this be sufficient to finally push water temps into the early spring territory? 

I’d like to ask the group about water clarity. My last two outings were in water that was quite stained. Some of you are having success with craws and other finesse approaches. I fear fish in my stream may have trouble locating such a subtle approach given the clarity or lack there of. Is anyone else dealing with turbid water? And if so, are there any winter options beyond slow rolling a “thumping” bait as slow as possible?


----------



## Deazl666

Managed one this afternoon on a Joshy (Slim’s bait). Water was super clear, 42 degrees.


----------



## edlovereze

Nice job Deaz! Hoping to get out early tomorrow morning on BWC. Doubt I'll have much luck but I have the urge to fish! Really want to get my first smallie of the year


----------



## RiparianRanger

Question for the group: What’s the best lure to mimic a madtom or stonecat? Guessing a dark/black skirted jig, but wondering what you all prefer for the “pig”.


----------



## Deazl666

RiparianRanger said:


> Question for the group: What’s the best lure to mimic a madtom or stonecat? Guessing a dark/black skirted jig, but wondering what you all prefer for the “pig”.


I was gonna say Ned-Rig but a goby-imitator comes pretty close.


----------



## RiparianRanger

The image below shows the water clarity I'm dealing with. The lure that is (barely) visible is a slim's bait joshy. Any suggestions what is best to use when water is this stained and in the low 40s?


----------



## RiparianRanger

Caught this pond bass the other day on a joshy swim. Tried a craw and a jig and pig and no luck. Only thing that elicited strikes were the swim baits. I hooked into a bigger one that came unbuttoned and saw a couple others cruising the bank in an hours worth of fishing. This one swam away like a rocket when released. I did not get a temperature reading of the pond (ambient air was low 50s with overcast skies) but the fish they were not sluggish so I'm guessing the water may have been pushing 50. Hopefully this anecdotal info helps someone dial in on the "season."


----------



## ML1187

They are reallllll close ... still in winter holes but very aggressive bite , especially with sun and as temps warm in the daytime. Biggest fish came from deep winter hole right on fast moving water transition with small craw imitation. If it wasn’t for this rain this week would be crazy. It’s happening !!!!


----------



## AKlo

Hello all: Lifetime fisherman, first time poster. Just got a canoe (flat back with trolling motor) for Christmas and looking to try Alum Creek reservoir for smallmouth.

Question - the USGS water survey site is below the dam and water temps are reading low 40s. Anyone know how the reservoir compares to this reading - consistently xyz higher or lower? I know it depends on day, sun, wind....just generally. I'm going to fish points near deep water at these temps, but if reservoir is WAY colder then I won't even bother and wait for 50 ish temp. I'm not going to be deep deep with canoe on relatively big water the first few times out, just curious if this site can help out. Thank you.


----------



## Deazl666

AKlo said:


> Hello all: Lifetime fisherman, first time poster. Just got a canoe (flat back with trolling motor) for Christmas and looking to try Alum Creek reservoir for smallmouth.
> 
> Question - the USGS water survey site is below the dam and water temps are reading low 40s. Anyone know how the reservoir compares to this reading - consistently xyz higher or lower? I know it depends on day, sun, wind....just generally. I'm going to fish points near deep water at these temps, but if reservoir is WAY colder then I won't even bother and wait for 50 ish temp. I'm not going to be deep deep with canoe on relatively big water the first few times out, just curious if this site can help out. Thank you.


Welcome!! You should post this as a new thread since it’s off topic.


----------



## n-strut

Rip....if it was me, I would fish a different flow lol. Cold dirty water is tough, maybe try a black hair jig, one that is tied with bear hair or fox hair that gives a bulky profile without the weight. Check out Andy’s Custom Lures, he’s got some good ones. Another option that might work is a spinnerbait with a single Colorado blade slow rolled.


----------



## n-strut

ML1187 said:


> They are reallllll close ... still in winter holes but very aggressive bite , especially with sun and as temps warm in the daytime. Biggest fish came from deep winter hole right on fast moving water transition with small craw imitation. If it wasn’t for this rain this week would be crazy. It’s happening !!!!


Awesome fish ML!!

Fingers crossed that the weathermen are wrong. It’s time!


----------



## Deazl666

Got three smallies and one largemouth yesterday; the biggest was 18 inches and my first F.O. of the year. Three on a Joshy (3.25 Slim’s) and one (the last pic) on a tube. Regrettably, I lost a 4-5 pound largemouth that simultaneously shook free from my thumb and forefinger and threw the hook. That was by far the biggest largemouth I’ve ever seen in a stream. Anyway, the water temp was 43 degrees and all fish were caught in deep pools below runs.


----------



## edlovereze

Nice smallies Deazl! I am thinking about going out after work today. Off at 3. Looks like its supposed to stop raining and water levels don't look to bad right now. Would the creeks be blown out or do you think it would be wadeable? Really wanna get my first smallie of the year!


----------



## crittergitter

Real nice fish. Well done fellas!!


----------



## RiparianRanger

edlovereze said:


> Nice smallies Deazl! I am thinking about going out after work today. Off at 3. Looks like its supposed to stop raining and water levels don't look to bad right now. Would the creeks be blown out or do you think it would be wadeable? Really wanna get my first smallie of the year!


Creek water levels look OK at the moment. That could change depending on the creek and whether there’s a reservoir upstream that releases water. My guess is you’ll be alright. The bigger issue is water clarity. As I’m finding the turbid water limits the use of ultra finesse approaches which is what seems to be working elsewhere with cold water temperatures. The rain and runoff could exacerbate already low visibility in certain streams.


----------



## edlovereze

RiparianRanger said:


> Creek water levels look OK at the moment. That could change depending on the creek and whether there’s a reservoir upstream that releases water. My guess is you’ll be alright. The bigger issue is water clarity. As I’m finding the turbid water limits the use of ultra finesse approaches which is what seems to be working elsewhere with cold water temperatures. The rain and runoff could exacerbate already low visibility in certain streams.


Thanks for the reply. Definitely have not seen the clearest of water so far. Not sure where I am thinking of going but I suppose I should stay away from the reservoirs. Might have to try a new stretch out.


----------



## Ram.7

Know this might not be the correct place to post, but I could use some advice. I am an avid bass fisherman and of course love smallmouth more than anything. I currently go to school in Erie, PA where the smallmouth fishing is unbelievable. However, I am home for Easter break and have the fever because it is still too cold up there for the smallmouth to move in. Could anyone give me some advice on where I can wade to find some smallies? Not trying to be that guy stealing spots, but I just wanna get my line in the water. I usually fish the olentangy, but I would like to give somewhere new a try. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RiparianRanger

^I think the Olentangy or Scioto would be your best bet given the conditions. Many of the area creeks lack the combination of depth and current breaks that are required of true wintering holes requiring fish to travel long distances from their summer range to overwinter. With water temperatures hovering in the low 40s fish are still in a late winter pattern and are not yet on the move (though they are close). Classic winter holes are going to be much more prevalent on the Olentangy and Scioto. Most of the reports on here suggest bass are near, albeit not necessarily _in_, wintering holes. Since so few holes exist in area creeks you could be fishing water largely devoid of your quarry. With the rivers you have a better chance of being near such holes and therefore stumbling upon fish.


----------



## n-strut

RiparianRanger said:


> Question for the group: What’s the best lure to mimic a madtom or stonecat? Guessing a dark/black skirted jig, but wondering what you all prefer for the “pig”.


Here you go Rip! 
They make some good smallmouth baits. 
https://www.fittlures.com/Stone-Catties-10-Pack_p_41.html


----------



## RiparianRanger

I’ve been unable to hit the river. Anyone have a temperature reading from this weekend? Thanks


----------



## RiparianRanger

Had about half an hour after work to wet a line. Water stained but not terribly turbid. Water levels were elevated following the weekend flooding with swift current in the main channel. Pitched a craw pattern wake bait in a shallow gravel area out of the main current channel bringing the lure back against the flow. Found this plump little pre-spawn 15+ inch specimen willing to take the presentation. Felt good to get into a bit of bronze. Nice marks too. Wish I had more time to see if there were more in the area.


----------



## CrappieTacos

RiparianRanger said:


> I’ve been unable to hit the river. Anyone have a temperature reading from this weekend? Thanks


Temp is cold. Waded Sunday and it took a couple hours to get the feeling back in my toes. 9 smallies caught, mostly males


----------



## RiparianRanger

CrappieTacos said:


> Temp is cold. Waded Sunday and it took a couple hours to get the feeling back in my toes. 9 smallies caught, mostly males


What sort of habitat were you finding them in - deeper sections, shallow along the bank, behind current blocks?

But yea, I agree it's unseasonably cool. Was out a week ago and water was 46 degrees.


----------



## Deazl666

Water temp was 52 yesterday. Caught five including my third 20-incher (from a river). All fish were actively feeding in fast runs. It’s time.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Nice fish. I need to get out and chase some bronze but seem to want to fish for eyes this time of year.


----------



## hoffman24

Deazl666 said:


> Water temp was 52 yesterday. Caught five including my third 20-incher (from a river). All fish were actively feeding in fast runs. It’s time.
> View attachment 260793


Just loaded up on shadow raps and shadow rap shads. Do you like that carbon color most in stained water?


----------



## Deazl666

hoffman24 said:


> Just loaded up on shadow raps and shadow rap shads. Do you like that carbon color most in stained water?


Absolutely.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Deazl666 said:


> Water temp was 52 yesterday. Caught five including my third 20-incher (from a river). All fish were actively feeding in fast runs. It’s time.


Nice pre-2017 Fish Ohio. Color me green (or should I say bronze) with envy.


----------



## Deazl666

RiparianRanger said:


> Nice pre-2017 Fish Ohio. Color me green (or should I say bronze) with envy.


Old warrior princess; scarred, milky eyes, took a while for her to recover...Might be her last spawn.


----------



## ML1187

Deazl666 said:


> Old warrior princess; scarred, milky eyes, took a while for her to recover...Might be her last spawn.


Heck of a fish man. I’ve yet to get a 20 in Ohio. Any more pics of that giant ???


----------



## Deazl666

ML1187 said:


> Heck of a fish man. I’ve yet to get a 20 in Ohio. Any more pics of that giant ???


Nope, just the one. She was in bad shape because I left my GD pliers in another bag and it took me a while to get her unhooked, so I wanted to get her back in the river.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Deazl666 said:


> It’s time.


Indeed it is. 

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/night-wading.296957/page-4#post-2438281


----------



## OzArkyTransplant

Just moved here from Arkansas I am a creek/stream wading fanatic for them brownies best places to go around Toledo and Columbus


----------



## ML1187

Prespaawn is best spawn ! PB Ohio fish today ...


----------



## RiparianRanger

ML1187 said:


> Prespaawn is best spawn ! PB Ohio fish today ...


Beautiful. But details, man, gotta know details on how you landed that brute.


----------



## Big Joshy

Awesome smallies you guys! I got out for a bit. I did not get the big ones but the numbers were there for sure. Lost track but I eneded up somewhere around 17-18 smallies from two small areas right near eachother. Fish were in a small depression with faster current all around. Its usually a great prespawn location but last year the fish stacked up there in late march. Fish showed a major preference for a more natural looking color over solid white or chartreuse. Now that I have the numbers I want another 20”+


----------



## Cats1967

Awesome fish ML hope you top it this year


----------



## ML1187

RiparianRanger said:


> Beautiful. But details, man, gotta know details on how you landed that brute.


Check the SW Pic thread ...


----------



## RiparianRanger

Got out today for a couple hours in mid afternoon. Few small big mouths was all that was biting. Was going for big smallmouth so consider the outing a bust. Seemed to take to the slush josh. Water 52 degrees and stained.


----------



## Cats1967

I got two this afternoon 12 and 14 inches. Both were caught in a current seam at the head of a hole. 4 in yum dinger black/blue flake weightless.


----------



## Baloogala

I finally got on the smallie board today with three--one dink (8 or 9 inches), one 13, and the biggest around 15. All on a green gizzard shad Big Joshy, the first two slow crawled along a rocky bottom in fairly deep and stained water, the last I saw some baitfish sort of boiling, so I cast past and retrieved through it and got my biggest. All released with no problem. Second one had some healed scars near the tail.


----------



## Cats1967

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## RiparianRanger

People swear by it so I keep trying chartreuse. No big smallmouth to report but did hook into this Fish Ohio (21") saugeye working the square bill against the current in a deep run with rocky bottom. I don't have the desire to clean them so she was put back and swam off to be caught another day. 

70 degrees and clear skies. Water temp ~56.


----------



## ML1187

RiparianRanger said:


> People swear by it so I keep trying chartreuse. No big smallmouth to report but did hook into this Fish Ohio (21") saugeye working the square bill against the current in a deep run with rocky bottom. I don't have the desire to clean them so she was put back and swam off to be caught another day.
> 
> 70 degrees and clear skies. Water temp ~56.


Nice. Definitely try cleaning one up sometime. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## n-strut

ML1187 said:


> Prespaawn is best spawn ! PB Ohio fish today ...
> View attachment 261025


Awesome fish ML
Congrats! 
I’m absolutely sick right now, I lost what would have been my personal best this morning, only inches from my hand! Time to get a net....maybe


----------



## ML1187

n-strut said:


> Awesome fish ML
> Congrats!
> I’m absolutely sick right now, I lost what would have been my personal best this morning, only inches from my hand! Time to get a net....maybe


Thanks man ! Those big girls know how to escape no doubt !! You fishing from yak or wade ?


----------



## n-strut

ML1187 said:


> Thanks man ! Those big girls know how to escape no doubt !! You fishing from yak or wade ?


From the yak, she worked me bad! I love the yak but iI think I want something bigger. It seems I always get into some precarious position while fighting big fish.


----------



## Deazl666

Better bite last night. Five on Josh’s new color and one on a green pumpkin fluke. Caught two today early in the PM until the bite shut down. I should be out right now but I had laundry to do, lol...


----------



## RiparianRanger

^Looks like you've got them figured out, Deaz. By the way, nice hat! I've got the same one.


----------



## n-strut

The fluke was on today. Great numbers day, with a few quality bitesATTACH=full]261658[/ATTACH]




























.


----------



## Baloogala

I floated quite the distance on my kayak today (I don't want to estimate the distance, but I won't do it again...particularly since I spooked some geese on their nest and I thought they were going to have at it). Caught exactly one--a dink smallmouth--though I saw quite a few fish (mostly carp or suckers, I think) and I saw shad busting. I think I'm still trying to get used to kayak fishing, since the only one I caught was when I decided to fish from shore about halfway through my trip. Y'all make me feel like an amateur.

That said, I hooked my first muskie and saw another. The one I hooked was quite nice, it was laying out in shallow water and I thought "what the heck?" and tossed a green gizzard Joshy past him. To my surprise, he took it. I got to fight him for all of 15 seconds when my line snapped, even came to the surface. I was shaking with excitement, though in hindsight...what the heck was I going to do? First, I think it's 8 pound test on my swimbait rod; second, I had no other tools to do anything with it (so I apologize to those who seek these beasts; it really was inconsiderate); finally, I think I understand why some guys go for these things and I suspect that there are a couple hanging out in this particular spot...it is tempting, but I don't think I have the gear.


----------



## n-strut

Baloogala said:


> I floated quite the distance on my kayak today (I don't want to estimate the distance, but I won't do it again...particularly since I spooked some geese on their nest and I thought they were going to have at it). Caught exactly one--a dink smallmouth--though I saw quite a few fish (mostly carp or suckers, I think) and I saw shad busting. I think I'm still trying to get used to kayak fishing, since the only one I caught was when I decided to fish from shore about halfway through my trip. Y'all make me feel like an amateur.
> 
> That said, I hooked my first muskie and saw another. The one I hooked was quite nice, it was laying out in shallow water and I thought "what the heck?" and tossed a green gizzard Joshy past him. To my surprise, he took it. I got to fight him for all of 15 seconds when my line snapped, even came to the surface. I was shaking with excitement, though in hindsight...what the heck was I going to do? First, I think it's 8 pound test on my swimbait rod; second, I had no other tools to do anything with it (so I apologize to those who seek these beasts; it really was inconsiderate); finally, I think I understand why some guys go for these things and I suspect that there are a couple hanging out in this particular spot...it is tempting, but I don't think I have the gear.


Keep at man, I still get a little uneasy in mine at times, it’s a leaning process for sure. I had a close call with a strainer today. I also had a encounter with a toothy critter, they really like them Joshys.


----------



## Big Joshy

Smallmouth are definitely on nests in a south central flow. Only catching dink sexually immature smallies in feeding areas. And pairs of better size fish in spawning habitat with beat up tails. Not my favorite time to fish for them at all. In a few weeks I will be tossing the old skitterpop again, going to be a blast.


----------



## Baloogala

n-strut said:


> Keep at man, I still get a little uneasy in mine at times, it’s a leaning process for sure. I had a close call with a strainer today. I also had a encounter with a toothy critter, they really like them Joshys.


I saw two in this particular hole, one that was quite large (I'd overestimate the size) and one that was significantly smaller. 

I tried trolling a bit, tried anchoring, but yeah, could not get comfortable.


----------



## devans1986

Big Joshy said:


> Smallmouth are definitely on nests in a south central flow. Only catching dink sexually immature smallies in feeding areas. And pairs of better size fish in spawning habitat with beat up tails. Not my favorite time to fish for them at all. In a few weeks I will be tossing the old skitterpop again, going to be a blast.


Same experience on the tangy today. One dink and something big moved my green gizzard Joshy and dropped it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redhawkflyfish

From the tangy today on a black/blue spinnerbait


----------



## Deazl666

Seven this evening (in the rain) on Joshy’s and tubes, including FishOhio smallmouth #3 for the year.


----------



## RiparianRanger

^someone is dialed in on them.


----------



## Deazl666

RiparianRanger said:


> ^someone is dialed in on them.


Fish pre-storm and during the rain if you can.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Deazl666 said:


> Fish pre-storm and during the rain if you can.


Yea those twenty or thirty minutes before a front moves in can really amp up the activity. Have had some great outings as far as numbers are concerned just as a summer t storm approaches. A little dicey being outside with a 7’ rod in hand when the sky lights up


----------



## Deazl666

RiparianRanger said:


> Yea those twenty or thirty minutes before a front moves in can really amp up the activity. Have had some great outings as far as numbers are concerned just as a summer t storm approaches. A little dicey being outside with a 7’ rod in hand when the sky lights up


When I see lightning I’m done; otherwise I don’t mind getting wet. Last night I was able to determine the limit of my “waterproof” jacket, lol.


----------



## Lannom22

Had decent success on Sunday drifting Joshys in faster water. Once I figured what they wanted and how, the bite was hot for 90 or so min. My first trip with pretty solid success this year. Second fish of the day came in at 18.25” and 2.5 lbs, three casts later out of the same hole came a 17” at 2.25 lbs. They seemed to be feeding pretty good. The bigger one spit out a 4” shad on a jumping head shake trying to spit the Joshy. The other one had one way down it’s throat and was still feeding. Was only able to get out for roughly 3 hours but it was a blast caught 8 total.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Pretty markings on that first fish. Nice work!


----------



## n-strut

Future chunks!


----------



## RiparianRanger

n-strut said:


> Future chunks!


Have not been out in a while. Is it correct to assumes that is a sign they’re now in the post spawn funk?


----------



## n-strut

Been doing ok.


----------



## n-strut

I’ve fished 3 different flows in the last week, fishing has been good to great, gonna give em a rest for awhile and try and fill the freezer with some crappie.


----------



## RiparianRanger

n-strut said:


> Been doing ok.


I would say so!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

RiparianRanger said:


> Have not been out in a while. Is it correct to assumes that is a sign they’re now in the post spawn funk?


Theres ways around that "post spawn funk" ......
Luckily they all don't spawn at once.....
They might be post spawn in a super small flow,but pre-spawn in a bigger flow. .even in the same flow there should be fish that have or have not spawned yet. 
If there in a funk here,try over there etc.....

All these tanks being caught majes me wanna start smallie fishing again. Good job everyone


----------



## Cats1967

I need a kayak


----------



## ML1187

n-strut said:


> View attachment 262238
> View attachment 262239
> View attachment 262240
> View attachment 262241
> View attachment 262242
> 
> Been doing ok.


Get it boy !


----------



## n-strut

ML1187 said:


> Get it boy !


I’ve got the fever man! Can’t get enough and running low on time off.


----------



## crittergitter

I've got Thursday and Friday off this week. I'm hoping to capitalize on an aggressive post spawn bite on a couple of my favorite flows.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Anyone have a recent stream or river water temperature reading? Trying to verify if my thermometer is off. Read 60 degrees last night. Seems low. Got out after dark and hooked two sub-15” smallmouth. May have foul hooked a carp or something large as the lure nearly stopped dead as the line went heavy. A quick roil at the surface was followed by the lure coming undone. Never got a look at it. Felt large though. Was precluded from throwing top water because of all the oaks dropping catkins (the tassels that hang from oaks dropping loads of yellow pollen “dust”). Nearly every cast came back with a fistful of this junk on the lure. And lucky us, by the end of this month the cottonwoods should start dropping their mess and clogging up spools


----------



## Govbarney

RiparianRanger said:


> Anyone have a recent stream or river water temperature reading? Trying to verify if my thermometer is off. Read 60 degrees last night. Seems low.


I was getting between 62° and 65° in Scioto last Thursday


----------



## Cats1967

I was out this morning don't have a thermometer but the water felt warmer but could still feel a chill threw my breathables. Got three, two small ones and this 17 in. Wacky rig dinger green pumpkin.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Cats1967 said:


> I was out this morning don't have a thermometer but the water felt warmer but could still feel a chill threw my breathables. Got three, two small ones and this 17 in. Wacky rig dinger green pumpkin.


Often struggle to keep the wacky rig where it needs to be in the current. What sort of habitat were you fishing with the wacky worm?


----------



## Cats1967

Outside bend lined with large rocks. I waded out as close as possible and cast upstream and let it drift down. First time using wacky style so may have been luck, I think I prefer Texas rig more. All my fish this week came off of rock no wood.


----------



## Govbarney

Cats1967 said:


> Outside bend lined with large rocks. I waded out as close as possible and cast upstream and let it drift down. First time using wacky style so may have been luck, I think I prefer Texas rig more. All my fish this week came off of rock no wood.


Curious, when you use this method do you use a bright colored line to detect strikes more easily?


----------



## RiparianRanger

Cats1967 said:


> Outside bend lined with large rocks. I waded out as close as possible and cast upstream and let it drift down. First time using wacky style so may have been luck, I think I prefer Texas rig more. All my fish this week came off of rock no wood.


Thanks. There is one particular hole where I’ve had success on this rig. It’s a classic long riffle-wide pool transition. On one side of the riffle, what some call the “triangle”, it’s relatively deep creating an eddy. They sit there picking off food on the constant conveyor. The problem I have is keeping the senko in the sweet spot. Really the only way to do so is to stand in the riffle and cast downstream which can only be done during low water conditions. When water levels are up I’m resigned to casting perpendicular across the riffle and that leads to my line getting taken down stream pulling the lure out of the zone. Apart from an excessively long rod (I’ve contemplated a steelhead rod for this purpose) I can’t seem to find a way to get the line up while simultaneously letting the senko enticingly flutter down.


----------



## Skippy

Ranger,, I went with 9 foot 6 inch rods for spillway fishing. Really helped to keep more line out of the current. Don't know if they would work along a river with trees everywhere.


----------



## Cats1967

Govbarney said:


> Curious, when you use this method do you use a bright colored line to detect strikes more easily?


I have Power Pro braid hi vis yellow and flourocarbon leader. I watch as it drifts if it stops I'll raise the rod tip to see if it's snagged and it will start moving again. If the line moves in a different direction from the current or if I feel weight I'll set the hook. Usually they slam it good enough you know it's a fish.


----------



## Cats1967

Skippy said:


> Ranger,, I went with 9 foot 6 inch rods for spillway fishing. Really helped to keep more line out of the current. Don't know if they would work along a river with trees everywhere.


My rod is 6 1/2 feet. Thinking about getting a 7 to 8 foot rod. It would help I think.


----------



## ML1187

Cats1967 said:


> My rod is 6 1/2 feet. Thinking about getting a 7 to 8 foot rod. It would help I think.


I’m a big proponent of a longer rod for finesse fishing techniques. Helps tremendously... go for something in the 7- 7.6ft range!


----------



## wallen34

ML1187 said:


> I’m a big proponent of a longer rod for finesse fishing techniques. Helps tremendously... go for something in the 7- 7.6ft range!


X2 also love the high vis line so you can see what happens. I usually throw 15 braid to a 12lb floro leader. Never had any issues with this and I have caught wIpers to flatheads and of course smallies.


----------



## ML1187

wallen34 said:


> X2 also love the high vis line so you can see what happens. I usually through 15 braid to a 12lb floro leader. Never had any issues with this and I have caught wIpers to flatheads and of course smallies.


This man knows what he speaks of


----------



## crittergitter

So, I think they’re post spawn. I got into a pretty good bite on my favorite river yesterday. Weather was awesome and the flow rate was perfect!! I thumbed 6 fish 16 or bigger including a broad shouldered 18.5”r on my 3rd cast.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Looks like a solid outing, critter. What types of presentations were most effective for you?


----------



## Cats1967

Really nice smallmouth great job


----------



## crittergitter

RiparianRanger said:


> Looks like a solid outing, critter. What types of presentations were most effective for you?


I threw 2 spinnerbaits all day. All the fish were caught on chartreuse and white.


----------



## RiparianRanger

I honestly couldn't tell ya what stage they are in. Local flow read 58 degrees in the AM. Seems unusually cool considering area reservoirs are reading in the low 70s at the surface. No luck on top water this outing. Still loads of oak tassels on the surface gumming up most top water presentations. Joshy swims in current seams did the trick. Found a few aggressive dinks early. Wrapped up the outing by 7:30 with the 16 incher below.


----------



## Baloogala

I'm with you, Rip. Add to that that BWC was absolutely COVERED with cotton tonight and it was quite frustrating. All I managed was a 14" (estimated) saugeye tonight and a smallmouth of roughly the same size yesterday. Did get a picture of some very small minnows in one of my favorite spots, though.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Baloogala said:


> I'm with you, Rip. Add to that that BWC was absolutely COVERED with cotton tonight and it was quite frustrating. All I managed was a 14" (estimated) saugeye tonight and a smallmouth of roughly the same size yesterday. Did get a picture of some very small minnows in one of my favorite spots, though.


Ugh. I hate cottonwoods with a passion. Nothing more than large weeds. Practically worthless trees. Spongy wood isn’t even good for burning. They haven’t yet begun dropping their “snow” where I fish but the calendar suggests it is nigh.

One observation pointing to post spawn is the weight of the 16” fish. Checked in around 1.5 lbs. A month ago similarly sized fish were 2 lbs. This is of course assuming my scale isn’t on the fritz. Wouldn’t be the only instrument with questionable accuracy these days.


----------



## Cats1967

I'm off Wens, Thurs, and Fri hope to get out a couple of times this week. I'm sticking with my senkos and dingers that's what's working for me now.


----------



## ML1187

Topwater was on fire Friday ... couldn’t get a sniff on the larger plopper but they were smashing poppers ...








Saturday top water died down and it was soft plastics that did the damage.


----------



## Baloogala

Cats1967 said:


> I'm off Wens, Thurs, and Fri hope to get out a couple of times this week. I'm sticking with my senkos and dingers that's what's working for me now.


I caught my smallie on a clearwater shad Joshy in the spot I showed you (under the tree right next to the shore) and the saugeye came on a Berkeley bad shad 7.5 in a threadfin shad color. I haven't seen too many craws and the minnows I'm seeing are tiny. I think the prolonged cold temps have really goofed things up. I'm not finding many in my normal spots...probably going to use my kayak Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Cats1967

Just got done at my creek. Cottonwood + high water= Frusteration! So much cotton on my line I couldn't cast no more and had to work hard to get to fishable water. Did manage two. One smallmouth and a fat rockbass. Smallie took a 5in black dinger and rockbass 4in green pumpkin. Going to take a break for a while got to get stuff done around the house.


----------



## ML1187

Nice job Cats ! Can be a challenge in high water sometimes


----------



## Baloogala

Cats1967 said:


> View attachment 263036
> View attachment 263037
> View attachment 263039
> Just got done at my creek. Cottonwood + high water= Frusteration! So much cotton on my line I couldn't cast no more and had to work hard to get to fishable water. Did manage two. One smallmouth and a fat rockbass. Smallie took a 5in black dinger and rockbass 4in green pumpkin. Going to take a break for a while got to get stuff done around the house.


Yeah, it was a mess the other day. I'm going out to a pond tonight with my son and will watch the BWC water gauge over the next day or so. I'm hoping to take my kayak out on Saturday. I've caught more saugeye and sauger this year than bass.


----------



## Cats1967

ML1187 said:


> Nice job Cats ! Can be a challenge in high water sometimes


Thanks. Wanted to try a couple more spots but it just didn’t seem worth it today. Both fish came from a rocky bank with slack water.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Interesting revisiting this thread. Water temperature seemed to warm up earlier last year before a cold spell put a lid on things. If last year is any indication the pre spawn bite should be on for about another month or until flows reach to 60s, which is often around mid May when oak and cottonwood dump a bunch of crap in the waterways. Getting readings near 50 at the moment. Fingers crossed for a slow warm up this season


----------

